# Donating Blood with Hashimotos



## momof6300 (Oct 17, 2014)

There is a blood drive for a family member, and I was wondering if anyone with Hashimoto's has ever given blood and if there were any side effects from it. I gave blood about 25 years ago for my dad and passed out 2 days later. I wasn't diagnosed then, but I am wondering if that had anything to do with my bad reaction. Thanks for any advice!!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I give blood every three months or so. I did it when I had a thyroid (and active Hashi's) and since I've had it removed. As long as I'm well-hydrated and have eaten, I've never had any side effects.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

joplin1975 said:


> I give blood every three months or so. I did it when I had a thyroid (and active Hashi's) and since I've had it removed. As long as I'm well-hydrated and have eaten, I've never had any side effects.


That's interesting. I don't think I'm allowed to give blood for several years after my cancer diagnosis/treatment.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Red Cross guidelines are that as long as you are a year out from treatments and have not had a recurrence, they want your blood. 

See: http://www.mskcc.org/about/blood/medical-conditions-affecting-donation

What impacts my ability to give more than the cancer thing is our annual trips to Mexico (malaria risk).


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Ah...got it. I figured I had the timeframe wrong. Thanks!


----------

